# Smoked Rainbow Trout



## porkulese (May 14, 2012)

Picked up a few packs of rainbow trout fillets from Costco for this batch, pretty happy with how they turned out.

Brined the fillets for about 14 hours in a mixture of coarse salt, Splenda (trying to keep the carbs out of the equation, worked very well!), minced garlic and some allspice.  Rinsed the brine off yesterday morning, dried the fillets and added a little seasoning salt before putting in the smoker.  6 hours later (running at a constant 150 degrees) everything was done, quite satisfied with the results!

Brining in the bucket!








Drying out...







Seasoned and racked, smoker is warming up.







First rack came out 6 hours after going in...taste was perfection!







The whole mess...







Yum!







Yum yum!!







Yum yum yum!!!







This stuff just doesn't keep, which is somewhat ironic!  ;-)


----------



## smokinhusker (May 14, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## porkulese (May 14, 2012)

Tastes great the day after too, big hit with the folks at work!


----------

